# How to find Air Shock to fit MY truck



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Maybe we make this a sticky?

You may have to dig to find these pages as they change the page address from time to time.

1) Go to http://www.monroe.com/catalog and find a link to an application guide, note your shock #
2) go back to the catalog page and find a link to "Misc Information" find a link to mounting length specks

3) Find your shock # and write down the specks (compressed length, extended Length, top mount, bottom mount. Now go down to the air shock portion of the page and find a shock that matches your shock and note the part number.

If you have a modified suspension and know the shock make and number installed. You need to find a Crossover sheet to convert to a Monroe part # then go to step 2. if you dont know the shock and # you will need to take a shock out and measure the extended, compressed and mounts.

There are also adapters to convert Stem mounts to Loop mounts.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll bet you've recited these directions more times than you can count. I have them saved and have used them a few times over the past few years. Thanks for the help.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

affekonig;1343244 said:


> I'll bet you've recited these directions more times than you can count. I have them saved and have used them a few times over the past few years. Thanks for the help.


Yes I have

Your welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

How close do the measurements need to be? I have single stud mount on top for my stock 99XJ. If I use a stem to loop mount adapter how many inches does that reduce overall shock length? I came up with a MA 704 being close for me but the mount is different.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Go to the web search (upper right hand of your browser) and type in your question

"size of stud to loop shock adapter" click on "go" or "Search"

Click on the very first option 
right there is says.


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

[email protected];1346397 said:


> How close do the measurements need to be? I have single stud mount on top for my stock 99XJ. If I use a stem to loop mount adapter how many inches does that reduce overall shock length? I came up with a MA 704 being close for me but the mount is different.


I'm by no means an expert, but MA 704 doesn't even look close to what your stock Jeep requires. I've got a 99xj also, but mine has a 2" lift. If mine was stock like yours I would get the MA 763. It has the bar pin mount on the bottom and the stud mount on the top and is very close to the stock compression and extention lengths. At lease this is how I read the chart. Good Luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank You for catching that. I will be ordering those.


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

and, once you find & install your new air shocks - may I suggest that mount the air valve right in the center of the front sway bar cover...

What do you think?


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

The 763's work fine on my stock 87 XJ


----------

